# [Aporte] Receptor banda aérea casero



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 11, 2015)

Os presento un sencillo circuito receptor de Banda Aérea (AM ) el cual puede sintonizar ente 90 y 137 MHz , con el podemos escuchar parte de la FM comercial ( con poca calidad al tratarse de FM ) y la Banda Aérea la cual esta situada entre 118 y 137 MHz ( AM ) aquí escucharemos con bastante fuerza y con un audio muy claro.








Se trata de un receptor de banda aérea casero, basado en un receptor regenerativo VHF AM. El circuito es muy simple pero efectivo, lo mas difícil de conseguir es el diodo (D2) SMALL SIGNAL SCHOTTKY DIODE, una vez dispongamos de él, lo demás es fácil de encontrar. Si estas interesado en construirlo podéis descargar el PDF con el esquema básico. 
No incluyo el circuito Squelch ni el indicador de señal por ser un poco difíciles de ajustar ya que según el diodo D2 usado varia mucho el resultado.

Esquema básico mas instrucciones ( pdf ): http://adf.ly/10856281/esquema-basico
Datasheet Transistor UHF 2SC9018: http://adf.ly/10856281/2sc9018
Datasheet diodo NTE112: http://adf.ly/10856281/nte112
Datasheet diodo BAR28: http://adf.ly/10856281/bar28
Datasheet diodo BAT45: http://adf.ly/10856281/bat45
Algunas fotos:















En la foto de la PCB se ve que esta puesto un diodo 1N34 ( diodo de germanio )



Este fue sustituido por un BAR28 ( SMALL SIGNAL SCHOTTKY DIODE ) ya que con los de germanio el audio resultante es muy flojo. Os recomiendo estos tres:

BAR28:

 

BAT45: 



NTE112:


----------



## miguelus (Ago 12, 2015)

Te felicito por tu Receptor... pero.

Como verás, los receptores de ese tipo, tienen muy mala calidad de recepción, pero vienen muy bien como comienzo a la escucha.

Otro gran problema es que se comportan como pequeños Transmisores en las frecuencias próximas a la de sintonía, esto se agrava si utilizamos Antenas exteriores.

Sería conveniente que entre la Antena y la entrada del Receptor pusieras un Amplificador, de esa forma se evita que  las radiaciones salgan al exterior.

Para mejorar el audio, te aconsejo que antes de la entrada del Amplificador de audio, pongas una Filtro Pasa Bajos con corte a 3,5KHz, te mejorará mucho la calidad del audio.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Ago 12, 2015)

Buenas tardes loolo2n3055.

Como continuación a el Post anterior, te dejo un FPB para Audio con corte en unos 3,5KHz

Notarás que el ruido baja bastante, y la calidad del Audio mejora.



Como Q2 podrás  utilizar cualquier Transistor NPN de baja señal para Audio.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Sep 23, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Os presento un sencillo circuito receptor de Banda Aérea (AM ) el cual puede sintonizar ente 90 y 137 MHz , con el podemos escuchar parte de la FM comercial ( con poca calidad al tratarse de FM ) y la Banda Aérea la cual esta situada entre 118 y 137 MHz ( AM ) aquí escucharemos con bastante fuerza y con un audio muy claro.



Hola lolo2n3055, podrias postear el circuito del squelch y el indicador de señal? me gustaria probarlo
Gracias
Fabian


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 23, 2015)

No lo comparto porque es muy simple, tanto que cuesta mucho ajustarlo.

En resumen la salida de audio se conecta a la base de un transistor, cada pico de audio polariza el transitor   y este ilumina el led azul y activa un temporizador formado por 4 trasistores unos 2 segundos, tiempo en el que el altavoz es conectado a - mediante un mosfet.

Es muy simple pero funcional.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 23, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> No lo comparto porque es muy simple, tanto que cuesta mucho ajustarlo.



??  es el mejor detalle, no entiendo

(En resumen la salida de audio se conecta a la base de un transistor, cada pico de audio polariza el transitor   y este ilumina el led azul y activa un temporizador formado por 4 trasistores unos 2 segundos, tiempo en el que el altavoz es conectado a - mediante un mosfet.)

en la placa lo tenes conectados, ahora hay un componente que no se que es, el de 4 pines, imagino es un optoacoplador? y el que esta debajo, de montaje superficial? y donde esta conectado el pote de squelch?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cierto es un optoacoplador, este esta activado por el transistor que te comente, dicho optoacoplador activa el Led azul y el temporizador. De esta manera conecto a  + el Led y el temporizador ya que el transistor solo da -. No se si me explico???

El de montaje superficial es el Mosfet.

Entiendes ya porque no lo comparto? es de verguenza.... seguramente los hay mejores, este es muy simple y aunque es funcional es muy raro. Ya te digo un opto y un mosfet, seguramente los hay sin tantas tonteras

El Pot. se conecta a la base del transistor.

Te paso el esquema por MP. si eres capaz de entenderlo y mejorarlo compártelo en este tema.


----------

